# Rising Ghost from the grave effect



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

Looking at doing a rising ghost from the grave effect this year in my grave yard. However can not find a good video clip of a rising ghost and I do not feel like paying $99.00 for the DVD from Hauntedprops. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you have a video clip so we can see exactly which prop effect you're aiming for?


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

*This is what I am looking for or close to.*


----------



## ronmisty1 (Jun 14, 2010)

*i agree*

i agree! it seems as though he thinks his stuff is the best ever. it is cool, but 99$ is a bit steep along with his other prices. i just wish i knew about film and editing to make my own. i am also looking for this. Last year i got a projector from craigslist and then i ordered the DVD from the bates haunt and used the skeleton on my roof it was a big hit.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

what about filming a fcg --ghost . have it rise into frame, maybe raise the arms up a bit then fall out of frame and do this for about 5 min.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, send me a pm with your email.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is a pretty neat effect. Why pay for it when you can do it yourself?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

okay. So I looked at thier "prop". You supply the gravestones, the glass, the mirrors ... basically the entire prop. What do they give you for 100 bucks? Instructions?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If folks could kindly stick to providing the help that Beaton is requesting, that would be peachy


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was watching the Michael Jackson "This is it video" and they have these floating spirits connect with black poles which will fly thru the crowd. If you made somethig like that and video taped it, that might work.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Just videotape a ghost prop under blacklight with a BLACK background (black fabric, plastic whatever.) you can raise the ghost into frame or move the camera, but as long as the back ground is nice and BLACK only the reflected ghost will appear on the glass. You do nOT need but the most cheapest of video editing software. Windows movie maker would work fine, along with a free DVD burner. Lacking any of those, you could just hook the camera up to the TV and watch it go. Easy.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

You could also videotape yourself - using a black background and another black background in front of you, you can make it look like a ghost coming from the ground. I would love to do something like this, however I feel like it would be really hard to hide!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Another possibilty would be to use snipits from the Night on Bald Mountain segment of Fantasia. Just increase the contrast to darken the background beyond visibility. I'm planning to try this sometime, but just haven't found the time yet. However, I believe other haunters have used it, just can't remember who it was. :OP


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

That would look awesome in the yard. I've used the "Big Scream TV" video in my home a couple of years ago. 
http://lightformproductions.com/mainbigscreamtv.html

Although it was effective, because of where I had to put it (second level) and all the various other sound effects going on and off, it wasn't what I hoped for. I think I'm going to use it again if I do a home haunt this year. But I'd also like to try making the "rising ghost" effect if I can get a good video clip.


----------

